# REW: Export Filters Response as wav



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I would like to make an impulse response to use in convolver for foobar2000. (to EQ my headphones) I think that REW can make one, but I can't figure out how to do it. I have set up three filters, and I have tried to use the feature in the file/export menu, but it doesn't seem to make the file. Can you help?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Nevermind, I figured it out. First you have to import a pulse. I made one with a trial version of Test Tone Generator. I sucessfully set filters and exported an impulse response. I referenced that response with convolver in foobar2000 and... 

I now have paramtric EQ for my headphones. :bigsmile: REW rocks the house!

(I have tried to figure out how to use convolver off and on for a year, and I finally got it.) :duh:

To set the filters I used swept sines as suggested by Mr. Linkwitz. My ears are now tired of listening to HF sweeps.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I just tried it with V3.29 and it worked fine for me. But when I tried it with V3.30Beta (which I presume you're using), it doesn't work. It appears it only creates a file when there is something in the impulse plot. If I only enter filters, it doesn't work. Revert back to V3.29 and try it.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

brucek said:


> when I tried it with V3.30Beta (which I presume you're using), it doesn't work


I've fixed that, thanks


----------

